# Poll: Favorite Colors For Darker Skin Tones



## mjalomo (Jun 18, 2006)

I noticed several posts requesting help with makeup for darker skin gals.
I was wondering, what colors do you love to use on darker skin.

I'm a NC45(Mexican-American) and I love:

Eyeshadow: Sable
Lipstick: Fresh Morrocan or Strength
Lipglass: Ornamental Lusterglass
Liner: Coco Bar Liquidlast 
Blush: Peachiness/Blushbaby duo
Pigment: Melon or Tan
Colors I wish I could find a flattering shade in: pinks, blues


----------



## maxcat (Jun 18, 2006)

Amber Lights. Really pops. Any of the metal/velvets, like star nova or sumptuous olive are great. 

For pinks - have you tried Paradisco or Expensive Pink? For blues, the new waternymph is pretty sweet on brown skin... it's a green/blue but very very pretty.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 18, 2006)

Another good one that you should try is Bronze e/s.  It looks gorgeous on darker skin!!!


----------



## gingerbelle (Jun 18, 2006)

NC43 with yellow undertones here
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Eyeshadows: woodwinked, bronze, bagatelle (LE
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), Amber Lights, Ricepaper, Tempting, Exp. pink, gorgeous gold, shimmermoss, sketch, Antiqued, romp, arena, rose pro, all that glitters, juiced, rule, brown down

Other eye stuff: magrittes and bamboom paints; corn, taupographic, mangomix shadesticks

Lipstick: Coconutty, Bronanza(asia excl
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), O, fetish, meltdown, honeyflower, high tea, fresh moroccan, shag, sophisto

Lipglass: oh baby, entice, nymphette lipglass; spring bean, beaux, tranceplant Lustreglass; goldensoft, sapphoric lipgelees

Liner: Handforged, engraved powerpoints, dipdown fluidline. Aqualine for a fun pop of color with a bronze eye

Blush: blunt as contour, sweet as cocoa, ambering rose, breezy, margin and trace gold as highlights and amber lights eyeshadow as bootleg version of gold deposit MSF8) 

Pigment: Rose gold and pink bronze pro, naked and sunnydaze (lighter and less gray/purple tones than coco, so less bruisey-looking on warm complexions IMO)

Colors I wish I could find a flattering shade in: purples (make me look bruised and highlight undereye circles), greens (make my yellow-undertones look sallow and washed out, i.e. sickly)

Other: Brassy fluidline makes a great long-lasting base! Chestnut lipliner doubles as eyeliner and hodgepodge lipliner+ high tea makes the perfect brown girl nude lip


----------



## Quiana (Jun 19, 2006)

Love:

e/s: Humid, Swimming, Waternymph (l/e), 
Pigments: Copper Sparkle, Blue Brown, Old Gold, Azeal Blue (l/e)
Lip/lustreglass: Nymphette, Pink Clash (l/s), Of Corset! (l/e), Instant gold, Beaux, Decorative
Lipstick: Pink Cabana (l/e) Apre Sol (l/e) Indie Girl (l/e)


----------



## JesusShaves (Jun 19, 2006)

i was a NC-42 (filipino) but i've been tanning (tut tut) so i guess im darker now hah

Eyeshadow: showstopper, humid, aquadisiac, coppering
Lipstick: girl about town & tempting
Lip/lustreglass: pink poodle, budding,springbean, wonderstruck, love nectar
Liner: cherry, magenta, cranberry
Blush: stereo rose msf, variety, ambering rose
Pigment: bright fuschia, rose, melon, acid orange


----------



## TheMinx (Jun 21, 2006)

I'm a warm-toned NC45-50 and I love:

Lipstick: Push-up Plum, Sophisto, Sheer Plum, Polished Up
Lustreglass: Trace Plant (love this!)
Eyeshadow: Expensive Pink, Budding Pink, Satelite Dreams, Texture
Blush: Desert Rose, Sweet as Cocoa, Ambering Rose
Liner: Chestnut


----------



## Eemaan (Jun 21, 2006)

NC42

Eyeshadow: Elite 
Lipstick: Touch/Honeyflower
Lipglass: Languish (Sundressing collection) and Beux Lustreglass (YUM) 
Liner: Stilleto Liquid eyeliner 
Blush: Sunbasque
Pigment: Coco Beach


----------



## Colorqueen (Jun 21, 2006)

I absolutely love either acid orange or Electric Coral (is that what it is called) pigments as blush on darker skin depending on the skin tone as to which I use.  Brings the face to life with a beautiful glow.  

Fabulous look to it.  Also So Ceylon MSF and Metal Rock MSF are great too.


----------



## Kels823 (Jun 21, 2006)

Awesome Thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




NC45 - 50:

E/S - Juxt, amber lights, paradisco, honey lust 
Lip/Lustrestuff - Love Nectar, Instant Gold, Viva Glam V, Enchantress
Lipliners - Cork (have to be careful cuz it can overpower the lip/lustre and wind up looking muddy), chestnut (ditto w/ cork), currant
Piggies (I havent tried alot so this is due to my limited exposure..) - Melon, Tan and Rose
Blush - Used to use Margin... l8ly have just been doing bronzer in refined gold deep

thats all i can think of right now... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sorry if I re-mentioned stuff


----------



## toby1 (Jun 21, 2006)

NW 45
Eyes-Steamy, Humid, Era, Haux, Embark and of course Engraved PP
Lipstick-Oolong, Film Noir, Dubonnet, and Sweetie
Lipglass-SQUIRT and Prrr
Lipliner- Chestnut=HG and Plum
Blush I have tons but hardly ever use
Piggies- Tan & Coco Beach


----------



## sharrismx6 (Jun 27, 2006)

NC 44-45, C6 and NW43

I concur with the above and would like to add the following suggestions.

Lipglass:      Lust 

Lustreglass: Flashmode

Lipgelee:     Jellybabe and Goldensoft

Lipstick:      Charismatic (I wear this alone and with Ornamental l/g over it).
                 I also apply Beaux l/g over Touch l/s. I wear both w/Cork l/l.

Lipliner:       BBQ, Hodgepodge and Spice

Eyeshadow: Contrast, Tilt, Deep Truth, Cranberry, Goldmine, Goldbit, 
                 Folie, Carbon, Mulch, In Living Pink; Embark, Black Tied,
                 Greensmoke, Femme Noir, Retrospeck, Romp, Sable, 
                 Woodwinked, Mythology and Shroom 

Paints:        Tan Ray, Bamboom, Sublime Nature, Graphito and Artjam.
                 Artjam and Graphito are both dark colors so use sparingly. 
                 They're great to use alone, as a crease color or 
                 smokey-eye.  

                 My HG is Artjam, it's lovely by itself or layered with a
                 wash of Sketch or Mulch over it.  Apply with 217 or 242

Shadestick:  Sea Me (blue), Gracious Me (lavender), Beige-ing (Beige,
                  love this as an eye-brow highlighter.  This also looks
                  great with a wash of Shroom over it.), Taupographic 
                  (Taupe) and Gentle Lentil (Brown/Bronze).


                  Everyday looks, Gracious Me under Artjam or Gentle Lentil
                  on lid and Taupographic in crease blended up.  

Eyeliner:      Engraved, Smolder, Prussian and Auto-De-Blu

Fluidline:      Waveline, Blacktrack, DipDown and Brassy (as base)

Blush:         Style, Peachtwist, Peachykeen, Slave to Love, Dollymix,
                 Springsheen, Gingerly; Sweet as Cocoa and Plum Foolery

Bronzer:      Golden, Refined Golden (I typically use this as a blush.
                 It's very pretty with Style layered over it.  It reminds me
                 of Nars Casino and Sin Combo).

CCB:           Fawntastic and Improper Copper


I'll update periodically as I find new Favorites/Obsessions.


----------



## MAChostage (Jul 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gingerbelle* 
_NC43 with yellow undertones here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
My twin!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Your list reflects probably 85% of the colors I have in my own collection.  I wish we had a list of Spectra member's foundation colors for reference somewhere on here.  I put mine in my sig, as you see below, and a lot of times (at least for me) it really helps to know what someone's coloring is when they're talking about different products.

Oh, and for blush, which I normally don't wear, one of my MAs turned me on to "Format", and I like it!


----------



## OnaFyre (Jul 29, 2006)

Here are some products I love
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Many have already been mentioned and some are l/e or exclusive somewhere (nordies only or freestanding only, etc.). My coloring is N9-Studio Fix, NW45-SFF, Founation Stick and all concealers, NW600- HyperReal, Deep Dark- Blot and the new MSF naturals (love these!).

Eyes: Woodwinked, Sumptous Olive, Club, Orange, Rose pig., Violet ig., Old Gold pig., Amberlights WITH Antiqued (similar to new Heat/Element e/s duo) for various effects. Right now I'm using Folie or Brown Down as crease colors, but I'm still dissatified with MACs collections of darker browns to use in the crease for darker skintones. Some of my other eye staples are Vex, Arena, Smut, Embark, Sketch, Carbon, Cranberry, Patina. 
Paints: Bamboom, Tan Ray, Flammable.

Lips: lipstick: VGV, Fetish, Fresh Morrocan, Diva, Hipster, Media, Scanty, Spanish Fly. 
Lipglass: PINK CLASH!!! (at the moment, over VGV l/s), Rule of Plum, Darjeeling, Oh Baby (esp. the old formula with the chunky glitter), Elle/Phosphorelle.  
Lusterglass: Sinnamon, Trans Plant, Decorative, Star Nova.  
Lip liners: my new fave is 80% creamstick, its not as dark as Chestnut. And a bunch of dark red ones. 

Cheeks: Blunt for countouring. Slave to Love, Coppertone, Peachykeen, any MSF used softly as a highlight.


----------



## kannan (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm an NC40 and this what I like:

Eyeshadow: Summer Neutral (and i like goldbit too)
Lipstick: Sundressing and/or O
Lipglass: Viva Glam V
Liner: I like a lot of liners, certain browns don't show up on me by themselves though
Blush: NARS orgasm (sorry i'm a traitor) or sweet william blushcreme
Pigment: Coco


----------



## OnaFyre (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks to the Mods for making this a sticky!!!


----------



## MAChostage (Jul 30, 2006)

Great!  Thanks, Mods!


----------



## Lady_MAC (Jul 31, 2006)

This is exactly what I was looking for! Yay


----------



## ThaHigher (Jul 31, 2006)

*Nc40/Nw45*

You know..I'm working dual tones...I'm olive in areas...n-e-wayz...

Eyes:Falling star, dazzlelight, heat/element, satin taupe, coco beach, Rose gold, Goldenaire,Trax, star violet, amber lights, gold mine, de menthe, naked lunch, jest, sable, arena, embark, gorgeous gold, freshwater, steamy, tilt...etc.

Lips: hmm....Ruby woo, Rebel, Jest, Flutterby, sunnyboy,garden, grape l/l all over w/ gloss on top, Hi-Resin rose stain, Coco Framboise stain, (i think its') Red scheme, spectra peach stain, Pink poodle l/g, jellybabe, lychee luxe, squirt, revealing, nymphette, pink packed...etc.

Face: I love and use as a foundation the Select moisturecover...I'm also loving the MSF natural...Medium dark, dark, and deep dark...umm...

Blushes/ HIghlighters: Shimpagne, Metal Rock, So Ceylon, Nars exhibit A and Taj Mahal, Raizin, Sweet as Cocoa, Ambering Rose

Stuff I'm trying to get to work: Pinks just don't work for me on the eyes..I'm trying still..and most greys don't show up on me how i'd like...I sometimes try to resist golds and oranges and browns on my skin, mostly cause they're the standard...but I can't always resist...


----------



## OnaFyre (Jul 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ThaHigher* 
_I sometimes try to resist golds and oranges and browns on my skin, mostly cause they're the standard...but I can't always resist..._

 
ME TOO! I usually try to resist because that is often all people think I can wear or will wear and so that is all they will recommend for me. How many times has someone tried to force Copper Sparkle on me! I've gotten to the point that I won't buy it on principle.... but I do have a sample... and a backup sample... 




Being a woman of color into makeup is such a double edged sword. There are some tried and true things that will look great on us, but so much other stuff will look great if we (or the MA we work with that day) will give it a chance to shine for us. Sure, it will look different on me than NC20, but it might be a really cool effect I wouldn't have considered otherwise. Fairylite pigment for example. What a great matte brow highlight for me that I wouldn't have discovered if I hadn't found it at a CCO and got it because it was cheaper than normal. 

Do people have other products like that?


----------



## calbear (Jul 31, 2006)

See I am just the opposite.  I hardly ever wear the golds, bronzes, oranges and browns.  I am a big fan of the pinks,purples, blues and greens.  On my NC50 skin they pop my amazingly. 

As an MA, I find that most women of color only want the bronzes and oranges and will never ever let me try anything else.  I can understand why so many MA's only pick those colors to use.  They only want Oh Baby and chestnut, amber lights, Bronze and Woodwinked, Format.

ANd don't get me wrong I love those colors and they can be used with some great flair but so many won't let you go beyond that.  

As an NC50 who loves colors like Stars and Rockets, Steamy, Sushi Flower, Sketch, Nocturnelle, Parfait Amour, Freshwater and all the other crazy beautiful colors, I love to try new things on customers.


----------



## LineausBH58 (Jul 31, 2006)

*Studio fix poweder NW45*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *calbear* 
_See I am just the opposite.  I hardly ever wear the golds, bronzes, oranges and browns.  I am a big fan of the pinks,purples, blues and greens.  On my NC50 skin they pop my amazingly. 

As an MA, I find that most women of color only want the bronzes and oranges and will never ever let me try anything else.  I can understand why so many MA's only pick those colors to use.  They only want Oh Baby and chestnut, amber lights, Bronze and Woodwinked, Format.

ANd don't get me wrong I love those colors and they can be used with some great flair but so many won't let you go beyond that.  

As an NC50 who loves colors like Stars and Rockets, Steamy, Sushi Flower, Sketch, Nocturnelle, Parfait Amour, Freshwater and all the other crazy beautiful colors, I love to try new things on customers._

 
Thats me too... I'm a purple, greens, pinks, and deep blues kind of gal..more pop the better...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




today i have on Juxt, Mancatcher, and Hepcat... with Dipdown f/l

I LOVE mulch and amberlights... embark is my friend.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... but I reach for *Club, Nocturnelle, Hepcat, Shale, Waternyphm, Fade, Constast*.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ..more than era or shroom or my other brown tones
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on my lips: bare fetish, plum(dressing???) film noir with nico over, fetish, lip friendly pigments like Grape or Lovely lily

Blush Flirst and Tease, Tigerlily(and whats the other one with it) and Format(i just got for a bronzer look... or to tone down another color)


----------



## twobear (Aug 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *calbear* 
_See I am just the opposite.  I hardly ever wear the golds, bronzes, oranges and browns.  I am a big fan of the pinks,purples, blues and greens.  On my NC50 skin they pop my amazingly. 

As an MA, I find that most women of color only want the bronzes and oranges and will never ever let me try anything else.  I can understand why so many MA's only pick those colors to use.  They only want Oh Baby and chestnut, amber lights, Bronze and Woodwinked, Format.

ANd don't get me wrong I love those colors and they can be used with some great flair but so many won't let you go beyond that.  

As an NC50 who loves colors like Stars and Rockets, Steamy, Sushi Flower, Sketch, Nocturnelle, Parfait Amour, Freshwater and all the other crazy beautiful colors, I love to try new things on customers._

 

I think women of color are scared of bright, vibrant colors. There is a a great fear that color will look clownish on our skin.  It took a MA to convince me that a bright orange blush looks fantastic on my skin tone.  Rich, vibrant blues, greens and purples make my eyes pop instead of "blending in" with my skin tone.  Thank you to the MAC artist that led me to the dark side of the force!!!


----------



## MAChostage (Aug 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *twobear* 
_I think women of color are scared of bright, vibrant colors. There is a a great fear that color will look clownish on our skin.  It took a MA to convince me that a bright orange blush looks fantastic on my skin tone.  Rich, vibrant blues, greens and purples make my eyes pop instead of "blending in" with my skin tone.  Thank you to the MAC artist that led me to the dark side of the force!!!_

 
 You are absolutely, positively right about this!  This reminded me of when I visited a counter recently and a darker sister was having the MA try different things on her.  She remarked to me that she was trying to experiment more with makeup and was shy about certain colors and asked if I was wearing MAC (of course I was!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and wanted to know what color I was wearing on my lips (it was Lovemate l/s).  She said that she thought it was pretty and wondered if she should try it.  I was like, girl you better get your Lovemate on!  You're not gonna know if it works for you unless you try it!  What have you got to lose?  I love to see women of color wearing bright, bold complimentary shades!


----------



## bellezzadolce (Aug 4, 2006)

*Eye combos:*

lid: Swimming
Crease: Texture
Brow:Goldbit or Ricepaper

lid: Patina
Crease: Romp
Brow: Shroom

lid: Vex
Crease: Sumpteous Olive + Plumage
Brow: Vex

lid: Hush
Crease: Folie + Sketch
Brow: Vanilla

*Lip combos:*

Pencil: Mahogany
Lipstick: "O"
Gloss: Spring Bean

Pencil: Hover
Lipstick: Honey Flower
Gloss: Love Nectar

Pencil: Mahogany
Lipstick: CB96
Gloss:Wonderstruck

Pencil: Nightmoth
Lipstick: Sophisto
Gloss: Star Nova

*Face:*
Hyper Real Foundation
Peach Twist Blush to contour + Springsheen Blush to highlight
Razin Blush to contour + Format Blush to highlight
Pinch Me blush
Paradisco Eyeshadow


----------



## Copperhead (Aug 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *I_M.A.C._ULATE* 
_*Eye combos:*

lid: Swimming
Crease: Texture
Brow:Goldbit or Ricepaper
_

 
Thanks for this combo! I tried it yesterday. I used Ricepaper instead of Goldbit. I also added a tiny bit of MAC Bateau on the outer crease. It was really nice.


----------



## sunsational (Aug 9, 2006)

NW 43 here. 
Blush: Sweet as cocoa, ambering rose and raisin
face: MSF in shooting star
eyeshadows: amber lights and expensive pink
lipstick: O, viva glam IV and fetish 
lipglosses: beaux and another one i dont remmeber. i will ETA
Pigments: teal (my fav), green brown, deep blue green, pinked mauve, tan and others. lol

im leaning towards other brands so i dont have a lot of MAC stuff


----------



## Colorqueen (Aug 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *calbear* 
_See I am just the opposite.  I hardly ever wear the golds, bronzes, oranges and browns.  I am a big fan of the pinks,purples, blues and greens.  On my NC50 skin they pop my amazingly. 

As an MA, I find that most women of color only want the bronzes and oranges and will never ever let me try anything else.  I can understand why so many MA's only pick those colors to use.  They only want Oh Baby and chestnut, amber lights, Bronze and Woodwinked, Format.

ANd don't get me wrong I love those colors and they can be used with some great flair but so many won't let you go beyond that.  

As an NC50 who loves colors like Stars and Rockets, Steamy, Sushi Flower, Sketch, Nocturnelle, Parfait Amour, Freshwater and all the other crazy beautiful colors, I love to try new things on customers._

 
I run into the same problem with women of all colors of skin.  They only want to stay with the neutrals even if it makes them look subpar.

It is frustrating to see women pass up looking gorgeous for just looking blah.  It is a hard job to try to convince women that they can shine and glow in more beautiful colors- in any palette- warm or cool.


----------



## Colorqueen (Aug 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *twobear* 
_I think women of color are scared of bright, vibrant colors. There is a a great fear that color will look clownish on our skin.  It took a MA to convince me that a bright orange blush looks fantastic on my skin tone.  Rich, vibrant blues, greens and purples make my eyes pop instead of "blending in" with my skin tone.  Thank you to the MAC artist that led me to the dark side of the force!!!_

 
Women in general are scared of bright vibrant colors.  For some reason all kinds of women from all cultures and skincolors have gotten the idea that they need to stay dull in order to look pretty, and that just is not true.

Even someone with fragile coloring can use color to make themselves shine with beauty- just have to find the colors made for their tones.

The first time I tried bright orange blush on a client, it was because I left my blush pack home and only had pigments with me.  I could not go home so I grabbed the Acid Orange and Electric Coral and began to play.

I almost fell over when I saw her.  She looked absolutely gorgeous.  That simple thing make her look ALIVE and amazing!

From that point on, I have experimented with dark skin and colors that no one usually uses around here and have found so many gorgeous alternatives to the usual blah stuff that most women use.

It is just a matter of finding the basic tone of the skin and then choosing the proper colors that will compliment that tone.  

Like jewel tones look amazing on cooler based skin and the warmer more luxurious tones (victorian type) look fabulous on warmer based skin.

Fuchsia vs Expensive Pink is an example

It depends on what the basic tone is as to which color makes the person shine and pop!  

There are times for more neutral colors, but it is also wonderful to know what colors make you glow and look alive- people tend to be attracted to what looks alive.


----------



## soleado8 (Aug 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Colorqueen* 
_Women in general are scared of bright vibrant colors.  For some reason all kinds of women from all cultures and skincolors have gotten the idea that they need to stay dull in order to look pretty, and that just is not true.

Even someone with fragile coloring can use color to make themselves shine with beauty- just have to find the colors made for their tones.

The first time I tried bright orange blush on a client, it was because I left my blush pack home and only had pigments with me.  I could not go home so I grabbed the Acid Orange and Electric Coral and began to play.

I almost fell over when I saw her.  She looked absolutely gorgeous.  That simple thing make her look ALIVE and amazing!

From that point on, I have experimented with dark skin and colors that no one usually uses around here and have found so many gorgeous alternatives to the usual blah stuff that most women use.

It is just a matter of finding the basic tone of the skin and then choosing the proper colors that will compliment that tone.  

Like jewel tones look amazing on cooler based skin and the warmer more luxurious tones (victorian type) look fabulous on warmer based skin.

Fuchsia vs Expensive Pink is an example

It depends on what the basic tone is as to which color makes the person shine and pop!  

There are times for more neutral colors, but it is also wonderful to know what colors make you glow and look alive- people tend to be attracted to what looks alive. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ITA! I am not scared of bright colors at all. Wearing neutral colors all the time is quite boring to me. I guess folks feel like they will be looking overly made up. They don't realize that all it takes is a light application and good blending.


----------



## Colorqueen (Aug 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *soleado8* 
_ITA! I am not scared of bright colors at all. Wearing neutral colors all the time is quite boring to me. I guess folks feel like they will be looking overly made up. They don't realize that all it takes is a light application and good blending._

 
Exactly! 

I guess it takes a certain amount of self confidence to be able to wear bright colors too.  Some women are not comfortable being noticed, which I have come to understand better over the years.


----------



## MAChostage (Aug 12, 2006)

*Women of Color, "nude" lips*

I was just looking at an older thread on the forum discussing folk's fave l/s or l/g colors for creating a nude lip.  I found it hard to follow for the most part because you can't tell what the poster's skin coloring is.  Would any of you care to give your ls/ and/or l/g preferences for your nude lip look, along with your skin tone?


----------



## Copperhead (Aug 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 
_I was just looking at an older thread on the forum discussing folk's fave l/s or l/g colors for creating a nude lip.  I found it hard to follow for the most part because you can't tell what the poster's skin coloring is.  Would any of you care to give your ls/ and/or l/g preferences for your nude lip look, along with your skin tone?_

 
I wear MAC's NC50-55 and I like MAC's Chai lipglass, Fresh Brew, Folio (I believe this one is discontinued) lipsticks. I normally wear the Chestnut liner.


----------



## Copperhead (Aug 12, 2006)

Hey ladies! Here's a recent eye look I tried. I've tried it before and decided to try it again today and share it with you all.

MAC Sensualize e/s on lids
MAC Wishful e/s on browbones
MAC Mystical Mist e/s in crease using the #224 brush
Black eyeliner and Black mascara

I once tried to incorporate Blue Absinthe e/s with this combo and it looked nice but I like it better without the Blue Absinthe.


----------



## gingerbelle (Aug 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 
_I was just looking at an older thread on the forum discussing folk's fave l/s or l/g colors for creating a nude lip.  I found it hard to follow for the most part because you can't tell what the poster's skin coloring is.  Would any of you care to give your ls/ and/or l/g preferences for your nude lip look, along with your skin tone?_

 
I'm NC43 too and for me I have a couple, based on the colors I"m working with. For a gold-toned nude, I do Hodgepodge l/l and Coconutty l/s. For a bronze nude, it's Cork l/l and Frenzy or Blonde on Blonde (A Muse LE). For a copper nude its Cork l/l and Factory Made l/g (A Muse LE). For a brown nude, it's Hodgepodge l/l and Honeyflower l/s for and for a 'naked' nude 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's cork and high tea l/s or beaux l/g. Pinky nude gets spice and nymphette and for a plummy nude I use hover and VGV lipglass.
HTH!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Aug 14, 2006)

Ah, I can participate here.  I'm NW45 Skin, as far as my collection goes, I'll buy any color that doesn't show up ashy, invisible, or chunky on me.
Shroom, Naked Lunch, Ricepaper, and Vanilla pigment are my favorite highlight colors.
Saddle or Mulch to contour my crease, sometimes a little bit of embark if I'm doing a deeper neutral.
I get complimented most when I wear Greens, Golds, Purples and Turquoises: some favs. Humid, Sprout (d/c) Swimming, Bitter, Gorgeous Gold, Blue Absinthe (LE), Waternymph (LE), Amber Lights, Goldmine, Trax, Purple Shower (LE), Aquadisiac, Grape Pigment, Teal Pigment, Ruby Red Pigment, Parfait Amor, Swish, Steamy, Hepcat, Cranberry, Old Gold pigment, Overgrown (LE), Sensualize (LE), Sable, Honey Lust (LE) etc...
As far as blush, I only own a few: Overprint (LE from Patternmaker), Coppertone, Raizin, Sunbasque (usually to highlight), Hushabye, Lovecrush, Trace Gold (highlight), Ambering Rose

Lip colors: Viva Glam V+Cork or Chestnut liner is my staple, Of Corset! Lipglass (LE), Midimauve lipstick, Teddy Babe (LE), Poppy Hop Lipstick (LE), Culturebloom Lipstick (LE), lady bug lipstick+venetian lustreglass over spice liner, Lame lipstick+Cork/Spice lip pencils, Polished Up lipstick, Sophisto lipstick, Instant Gold lustreglass, Lady Bug lipstick+Jest Lipstick+Lure-X lipglass (So Hottt), Giddy Lipstick+HodgePodge liner+Valentine's lipgelee, Slicked Pink lipgelee, Clear Lipglass+Pink Opal pigment, and so many more!

Basically, anything that looks good when I try it on that doesn't alter my skintone or look chalky or muddy on me, i'll buy and wear.  but i'm guilty of buying things just because they were pretty in the pot/pan/tube...therefore, many unused items in my traincase.


----------



## sexypuma (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks for posting about this topic. I am learning a lot. By the way, does anyone use shooting star (msf) and posey (blushcreme)?


----------



## devin (Aug 16, 2006)

Eyes: humid, velvet moss, amberlights, woodwinked, espresso, texture, carbon, coppering, cranberry, nocturnelle, contrast, deep truth, swimming, antiqued, mulch, ricepaper, nylon, expensive pink, embark, sketch, beautiful iris, paradisco, gorgeous gold, goldmine, juiced, bateau(l/e)

Cheeks: format, ambering rose, dollymix, blunt, raizin, peachykeen, peachtwist, gingerly, sunbasque, margin

Lips: honeyflower, midmauve, meltdown(that's all i can think of right now. I am having a brain freeze). Lipglass: madcap, revealing, viva glam v. Lustreglass: ornamental, beaux, wonderstruck

Lip pencils: chestnut, cork, hodgepodge, vino, subculture, plum. Cremestick liners: cushy, cream o spice, creamola, 80%

Nice eye combos:
Lid: gorgeous gold
Crease: bateau
Outer v: carbon
Highlight: honeylust

Lid: goldmine, coppering
Crease: brun
Highlight: honesty

Lid: ricepaper
Crease: sketch
Highlight: retrospeck


----------



## ceelovejay (Aug 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 
_I was just looking at an older thread on the forum discussing folk's fave l/s or l/g colors for creating a nude lip.  I found it hard to follow for the most part because you can't tell what the poster's skin coloring is.  Would any of you care to give your ls/ and/or l/g preferences for your nude lip look, along with your skin tone?_

 
I use Fresh Brew l/s with Cork l/l and I think it looks fab.  I almost always throw a little clear gloss on top cause I love for my lips to shine.  lol


----------



## Eemaan (Aug 22, 2006)

P.S- shooting star makes a great eyesahdow and shimpagne a great highlight


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Aug 23, 2006)

I also discovered the ultimate soft red (for me) last night.

Burgundy Lip Liner, Hot Tahiti lipstick, Venetian Lustreglass or Lady Bug lipstick.  Soooo pretty.  I've been struggling looking for a sexy red lip color for over a year.  They always come off too bright, too orange, too pink or just ugly.  This is perfect because I don't like to have super bright colors on my lips because I always have bright colors up on my eyes.  This combo is a really nice soft red.  And to sex it up, I throw some Lure-X lipglass in the center of my lips.  It's absolutely gorgeous!

Also, some more eye creations I've come up with lately:
Copper Sparkle pigment wet in inner 1/2-2/3 of lid only, Deep Truth+Blu Noir in the crease and outer 1/3 of lid

Blue Absinthe on lid (except outer V) Sensualize in Crease/Outer V, Embark defined in crease, Ricepaper to highlight

Bitter, Velvet Moss, Humid, Femme Noir faded outwards, Carbon or Black Tied to contour crease, Gorgeous Gold to highlight.

Chrome Yellow on first half of lid, Velvet Moss in second half, Humid in outer V and outer crease, Embark defined in crease, Femme Noir smudged in for smokey effect and to line lower lashes.


----------



## twobear (Aug 25, 2006)

The entire Untamed collection!  I am sooooooo broke......


----------



## sheaspearl83 (Aug 25, 2006)

*Check out these lips from the Untamed collection*

Wild About You lipstick with Clear Lipglass mixed with Accent Red Pigment
Roam Free with Clear Lipglass 
Overdone lipstick with Elaborate lipglass


----------



## devin (Aug 26, 2006)

underplay lipstick with mad cap l/g is really pretty!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 
_I was just looking at an older thread on the forum discussing folk's fave l/s or l/g colors for creating a nude lip. I found it hard to follow for the most part because you can't tell what the poster's skin coloring is. Would any of you care to give your ls/ and/or l/g preferences for your nude lip look, along with your skin tone?_


----------



## sushiiflower (Aug 30, 2006)

My Favs (NC40/C40, Yellow Olive Undertones, Brown Hair, Brown Eyes)

*Eyeshadow:* Sushiflower, Deep Truth, Bisque, Era, Vanilla, Parrot, Absinthe, Da Bling, Zonk Bleu, Humid, Sumptous Olive, Creme de Violet, Belle Azure, Black Tied, Beauty Marked, Grain, Amber Lights, Cranberry, Naked Lunch, Expensive Pink, Shimmermoss

*Lipstick:* Photo (my fav), Retro, Destined, Up the Amp, Fast Play, Sophisto, Paramount, X-S, Orchidstrate, Shitaki, Spanish Fly, Touch, Double Shot, Girl about town, Jest, Hyper, Curtsy, Flowerplay, Strawberry Blonde, See Sheer, Amorous

*Lipglass:* Viva Glam V, Lust, Shockolate, Chai, Spite, Chance Encounter, Prize Petal, Lychee Luxe, Wild Girl

*Liner: *Cork, BBQ, Chestnut, Hodgepodge, Mahogany, Whirl

*Blush: *Peaches, Mocha, Fleur Power, Sunbasque, Ambering Rose, All the Blush Duos, Foolish Me, Dollymix, Desirious, Raizin

*Pigment: *(Although I rarely wear them) Teal, Fuschia, Blue Brown, Melon, Deep purple, Maroon, Nightlight


----------



## ebonyannette (Aug 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 
_I was just looking at an older thread on the forum discussing folk's fave l/s or l/g colors for creating a nude lip.  I found it hard to follow for the most part because you can't tell what the poster's skin coloring is.  Would any of you care to give your ls/ and/or l/g preferences for your nude lip look, along with your skin tone?_

 
I use Spite l/g as a nude it works really well and looks really cute Im NW55.
I have also used Lust l/g but i usually mix it with Chestnut liner.

I took a few tips from MAC Pixie, her eyeshadows on myspace are so cute!

I think the one thing that has helped me more than anything are the shadesticks, with my skin being so dark its hard for colors to pop even bright colors, so instead of me packing on tons of eyeshadow. I use a base and the shadesticks and I am very happpy with the outcome.

So for anyone who is very dark like me the shadesticks are wonderful!

My favorite colors are: Mulch, Expensive Pink, Swish, Juxt, Bitter, Carbon, Soba, Satin Taupe, Swimming, Aquadisiac, Plummage, Freshwater, Simmermoss, Retrospeck, and Tempting.

And for shadesticks I like Sea Me, Crimsonaire, Royal Hue and Lucky Jade, Sharkskin

The only MAC blush I have had is Raizin it was my favorite about 2 years ago and I lost it. I recently bought NARS Mounia and I love it.
I am going to try the orange blush! I have been looking for a change from the normal redish/maroon blush.

Im not a lipstick girl, I like  lipglass though: Spite, Pop Mode, Spirited and Ooh Baby


----------



## Lady_MAC (Aug 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 
_I was just looking at an older thread on the forum discussing folk's fave l/s or l/g colors for creating a nude lip.  I found it hard to follow for the most part because you can't tell what the poster's skin coloring is.  Would any of you care to give your ls/ and/or l/g preferences for your nude lip look, along with your skin tone?_

 
This summer I am an NC45 and Midmauve is the perfect nude for me, perfect. I am actually wearing it in my display pic. For what I can only describe as a "super nude" colour, I suggest Jubliee. It looks great with dark heavy eyes.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Sep 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lady_MAC* 
_This summer I am an NC45 and Midmauve is the perfect nude for me, perfect. I am actually wearing it in my display pic. For what I can only describe as a "super nude" colour, I suggest Jubliee. It looks great with dark heavy eyes._

 
thats one of my staples. it's similar to VGV, but pinker, and it looks good with anything.


----------



## crashandburn (Sep 1, 2006)

I'm an NC42.

e/s: Mulch, Tempting, Romp, Patina, Expensive Pink, Humid, Amber Lights, Mythology, Woodwinked, Bronze, Flashtrack, Honeylust, Nighttrain, Satellite Dreams, Pink Source, Relaxing, Sable Frost, Satin taupe, Swimming

blush: Blushbaby, Breath of Plum, Coppertone, Sunbasque, Foolish Me, Peaches, Plum Foolery

l/s: Sheer Plum, Sophisto, Honeyflower,Media


----------



## xdaniellex (Sep 1, 2006)

Im a C6 and have been searching for colours to suit me! This topic has been helpful thanks


----------



## Felicia27 (Sep 1, 2006)

this is a great thread. thanks for creating it.


----------



## sexypuma (Sep 1, 2006)

you guys might want to try wild 'bout you l/s with vino l/l and sex ray l/g on the top. very beautiful.


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sexypuma* 
_you guys might want to try wild 'bout you l/s with vino l/l and sex ray l/g on the top. very beautiful._

 
 Hmmm... I do like Wild 'Bout You, I've got a B2M coming to me, and I've already got Sex Ray and Vino...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## aziza (Sep 3, 2006)

We got our own sticky? Woot woot
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks gosh...whenever I step into MAC I feel overwhelmed. Too much stuff and not enough time to try it all on. I get my refund check this week (YAY!!!) so I'll make a list and take it with me. Oh yeah...I'm NW45-50 depending on the formula. I'll be back!


----------



## teka (Sep 3, 2006)

NC 44 checking in!

Eyeshadows: nocturnelle (love this shade!), waternymph (great teal shade), club (flashes blue, green, and brown), amber lights (gorgeous gold) mulch (deep warm brown), woodwinked( smooth goldish-brown)

lipglass: factory made (rich earthy brown) limited, oh baby, snow girl(clear with sparkles), pink clash (frosty pink), sexy sweet (sunkissed copper) limited.

lipstick: diva (deep red), viva glam III (raspberry fuschia), coconutty (frosty taupe), gel (frosty blonde taupe), underground (chestnut, reddish brown) limited, unflappable (penny copper frost) limited

lipliner: currant (deep wine), chestnut (earthy brown), mahogany (reddish-brown)

pigment: maroon (my absolute favorite! rich maroon), copper sparkle (copper with gorgeous sparkle), rose gold (applies smooth warm gold), steel blue (medium blue with ultra sparkle) deep purple (great accent color...deep plummy purple with perfect amount of frost), rose (medium pink with gold sparkle) 

skinfinish: metal rock (deep brown with bronze....great bronzer!), gold deposit (perfect gold with shimmer), so ceylon (subdued brown with ample shimmer)

Well, these are my favorites! Hope this helps!


----------



## sexypuma (Sep 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 
_Hmmm... I do like Wild 'Bout You, I've got a B2M coming to me, and I've already got Sex Ray and Vino...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks for the tip!_

 
You are welcome. I am very much into wild 'bout you as well. by the way any of you use naked you (msf)?


----------



## Kels823 (Sep 5, 2006)

OKay Im sorry if Im repeating this but I just tried it this weekend and uh, wow. It was AWESOME!!!!  

Im NC45..

Milani Flare e/s on lid (I take mine a little higher than my crease cuz my lid droops a bit)
Mulch on outer v and crease
BlackTrack F/L for top lashline
Flare w/ 209 brush on lower lashline
Great Lash Mascara in Black
Ambering Rose blush (i just did a little cuz I dont feel comfy wearing blush yet)
BBQ liner to lightly define lips
Beaux l/g on top

Ta-Da!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I was pleased and got a million compliments.. SO doesnt like me super made-up but he really liked this.  Just thought Id share.. You might even want to take Amberlights for your inner third.. I dunno.. okay Im gonna shut up now..


----------



## ebonyannette (Sep 8, 2006)

^ that sounds cute! you have to show us an FOTD next time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just got VG VI lipglass and I love it! so Im adding this to my list of fave's


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 8, 2006)

^^ What's your coloring?  I need to break out of this using-the-same-brownish-color-family-lipstick mode I stay in.  I've never tried *any* of the VGs.


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Sep 9, 2006)

NW 30-35

Eyeshadow: Casino, and Gleam from Mac, Milani Icy Plum
Lipstick: Faux w/ clear gloss/Hug Me w/clear gloss
Lipglass: Lust, Viva Glam, Revelon Lusterious in Rose, NYX clear Gloss tube 
Liner: None, Mac Blacktrack,
Blush: Petticoat MSF, Lancome Blush in Rose
Pigment: Old Gold/Melon(for the Glow)


----------



## ebonyannette (Sep 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 
_^^ What's your coloring?  I need to break out of this using-the-same-brownish-color-family-lipstick mode I stay in.  I've never tried *any* of the VGs.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I'm NW55 (the darkest shade) I have a few pics in the FOTD section if you want to see it on. Its really not a "noticeable" pink you notice the shine first cause it has bigger crystals in it almost like a lustreglass so you really see more shine than color. But its really cute. Also try Pop Mode l/g too.
You may want to try Spirited its a really nice as well, its more of a pinky brown that may help you transition into colors.
And I like Sinnamon but thats brownish also.


even though I dont own it yet


----------



## MACaholic76 (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm checking in here! 
This is my list of favorites:
*Face: Studio Fix, Face & Body (Shades NC42, C6/7), Studio Finish concealer and select cover up
*Eyeshadows
Naked Lunch
Bagatelle
Soba
Woodwinked
Juiced
Amber Lights
Shadowy Lady 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sketch
Nocturnelle
Greensmoke
Juxt
Goldmine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Carbon
Black Tied
Peppier
All That Glitters
Zinc Bar
Tabby
Blue/Brown & Tan piggies
*Liners:
Violet Underground (gorgeous on brown eyes!)
Smolder
Blacktrack
Non-conformist
*Lipgloss
Oh Baby 
Nymphette
Ornamental
Flashmode
VGVI
And sorry, had to cheat, but Chanel Unity is fantabulous.
*Blushes: 
Oh dam...I can't really pick cuz I love them on.  When worn on yellow-toned foundation (like C6) they ALL look good! But my favorites are:
Gingerly
Flirt & Tease
Format
Loverush
Lovecrush
So Ceylon MSF (yay baby, Im so glad I got this when it came out!)


----------



## BinkysBaby (Sep 17, 2006)

*Nw 45*

Here are some colors that I can't live without:
Lips: Oh Baby, Flashmode, Nymphette
Lipliners: Hodgepodge, Deverish, Plum, and Chestnut of course!
Eyeshadows: Parrot, Bronze, Hepcat, and Swimming
Face: Blot powder, blot powder, oh and did I mention blot powder


----------



## Felicia27 (Sep 18, 2006)

when i wore lipgloss i used to pair lust with plum l/l 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




blush: sweet as cocoa, raizin, sunbasque, blushbaby, pinch me. NARS: taj mahal, torrid, lovejoy, and taos
lipglass: sinnamon, beaux, nico, prrr
lipstick: hug me, shag, roam free(le)
eyeshadow: honesty, amber lights
msf: naked you, gold deposit, pp


----------



## sissypooh (Sep 21, 2006)

*Always looks good!*

These are my favorites for chicas around the NW43-45 areas:

Lips:
-Nightmoth Liner
-Diva lipstick
-Flashmode Lustreglass

Eyes: 
-Crimsonairre Shadestick (base)
-Rose Pigment (crease to lash)
-Arena Shadow (browbone)
-Embark (crease)
-Blacktrack liner
-Zoomblack Mascara


For the NC 40's and C7's

Lips:
-Cork Lipliner
-Tanarama Lipstick
-Viva Glam VI lipglass (my new fav for EVERYONE!)

Eyes:
-Slick CCB (base on whole eye)
-Oceanique  shadow (browbone)
-Juxt eyeshadow (inner corner of eye)
-Texture eyeshadow (crease)
-Engraved liner (top and bottom)
-Zoomblack Mascara


-Tell me if anyone likes these looks!


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sexypuma* 
_you guys might want to try wild 'bout you l/s with vino l/l and sex ray l/g on the top. very beautiful._

 
Okay, I finally got around to trying this lip... it is BOSS!! So beautiful!  Now I'm looking to pair it with a neutral or black, subtle smoky eye, to wear with black. Thank you so much!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Sep 26, 2006)

I think Freshwater or Belle Azure is gorgeous on dark skin.


----------



## ebonyannette (Sep 26, 2006)

I agree ^

I am also loving Cranberry too.

I have a new favorite lip color :

Premeditated CCB (very lightly just dab your finger in it and swipe it across both lips)

Bronze CCB (a little bit on the middle of the lower lip)

Line lightly with Nightmoth lip pencil

Press together and blend and then add Clear Lipglass on top.

Its the prettiest color!

Also I discovered:
Premeditated CCB (again lightly)
Nightmoth lip pencil
Lust l/g on top
Its the prettiest berry color! 

Im NW55 in SFF if that helps


----------



## L281173 (Sep 29, 2006)

Even though I am not a fanatical fan of MAC, I use various other lines such as Astarte Cosmetics (www.astartecosmetics.com) and Mattesse Cosmetics (www.rickys-nyc.com) which are both theatrical lines.  I am African American and I use colors from all of the color families.  I love my rich coppers, plums, blues, pinks, silvers, golds, browns,etc.. I am a serious fan of turquoise eyeshadow.  It's all about fun.  When I worked the makeup counter years ago, I noticed many African American women wanted to always stick with muted shades.  I thought that was so boring.


----------



## bzgal (Oct 5, 2006)

I am so happy to see some women of color embracing colors. My skin tone is between NC44 and NC45. When I first starting wearing shadows I was only interested in colors like Bamboo, Saddle and Leisure Time. Now I can't stop looking at bold colors and can't get enough. Color really seems to pop and complement darker tones in an amazing way! Chrome Yellow, Hepcat, Lucky Green, Parrot, Gorgeous Gold and Stars N Rockets are great additions to any collection. 

Ladies please don't be afraid to try colors. Just because a color is bright on one person doesn't necessarily mean it will look that way on you. It's all in the application and I must say I like to pat my colors on. Besides, what's the worse that can happen? Just remember...you can always wash your face.


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Oct 9, 2006)

Eyes:
Amber Lights
Gleam
Idol Eyes 
All that Glitter 
Shroom ( as a hilighter) or Soft brown
Bronze, Mulch, Antique
Goldmine

Lips:
Mac Hug Me ( *Loves this*)
Mac Faux
Mac Pinkarat Lusterglass
Jellybabe 
Glamourson
Lust Lipglass (l*ove it*)


----------



## Foxybronx (Oct 13, 2006)

Eyeshadow: Amberlights, bronze, honeylust, mulch, antiqued, coppering, sable, humid, blacktied (i use it as an eyeliner)

Blush: Peachtwist, Raizin, Ambering rose, Refined Bronzer

Lipgloss: Sexy Ray, Vivaglam V, Beaux, Pop Mode, Shockalot


----------



## sheaspearl83 (Oct 13, 2006)

*New lip colors that really shine...*

Overdone l/s with Speed Demon l/v
Dubonnet l/s with Warning l/v 
I use the 80% liner so I got the most from the lip looks.


----------



## ebonyannette (Oct 18, 2006)

Mkay I got some stuff I love for dark skin!

Lychee Luxe l/g
Shade Fluidline 
and Deep Dark Studio Mist


----------



## xdaniellex (Oct 18, 2006)

*Which Colours?!*

Hellooo
Im new to this.. & im bascially new to MAC! Im a C6 in face & body foundation and im just wondering.. which colours suit a girl of my colour or a similar colour?!
Like eyeshadows, blushers, lipglasses

thanks in advance


----------



## ebonyannette (Oct 18, 2006)

Also check the "favorite colors on dark skin" thread we have tons of recs in there too.

Are you looking for more neutral colors or brighter colors?


----------



## csdev (Nov 1, 2006)

I am nc 40-42 GGG


Eyeshadow: purples, greens, browns, golds
Lipstick: nudes with pink undertones
Liner: black, chocolate
Blush: peaches, mauve
Pigment: hmm still playing with these
foundation: loreal hip cafe/honey, BE warm tan


----------



## Candace (Nov 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mjalomo* 

 
_I noticed several posts requesting help with makeup for darker skin gals.
I was wondering, what colors do you love to use on darker skin.

I'm a NC45(Mexican-American) and I love:

Eyeshadow: Sable
Lipstick: Fresh Morrocan or Strength
Lipglass: Ornamental Lusterglass
Liner: Coco Bar Liquidlast 
Blush: Peachiness/Blushbaby duo
Pigment: Melon or Tan
Colors I wish I could find a flattering shade in: pinks, blues_

 
Just look around,I'm of the belief any woman can wear any color you just need to find the right shade of the color


----------



## Naturellle (Nov 5, 2006)

NC44

*Lips*

Lip Varnish: Cute Yet Sexy
Lipglass: Fancy That, Prrr, Enchantress, Spite and Lust
Lustreglass: Love Nectar
Lipgelee: Slicked Pink and Sapilicious

*Blush/Skin finishes/Highlighters/etc*

Pearlizers: Apripeach
Cream color base: Bronze
Iridescent powder: Golden Bronze(loose pwdr)

*Eyes*

Eyeshadow: Gleam, Expensive Pink, Amber Lights, Goldmine, Honey Lust and Aquadisiac
Eye pencil: Peacocked (softsparkle pencil) and Ultra Chill (softsparkle pencil)


----------



## xdaniellex (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks!
errm both really but atm im looking for bright colours!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Dec 9, 2006)

*Thanks for the description*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *teka* 

 
_NC 44 checking in!

Eyeshadows: nocturnelle (love this shade!), waternymph (great teal shade), club (flashes blue, green, and brown), amber lights (gorgeous gold) mulch (deep warm brown), woodwinked( smooth goldish-brown)

lipglass: factory made (rich earthy brown) limited, oh baby, snow girl(clear with sparkles), pink clash (frosty pink), sexy sweet (sunkissed copper) limited.

lipstick: diva (deep red), viva glam III (raspberry fuschia), coconutty (frosty taupe), gel (frosty blonde taupe), underground (chestnut, reddish brown) limited, unflappable (penny copper frost) limited

lipliner: currant (deep wine), chestnut (earthy brown), mahogany (reddish-brown)

pigment: maroon (my absolute favorite! rich maroon), copper sparkle (copper with gorgeous sparkle), rose gold (applies smooth warm gold), steel blue (medium blue with ultra sparkle) deep purple (great accent color...deep plummy purple with perfect amount of frost), rose (medium pink with gold sparkle) 

skinfinish: metal rock (deep brown with bronze....great bronzer!), gold deposit (perfect gold with shimmer), so ceylon (subdued brown with ample shimmer)

Well, these are my favorites! Hope this helps!_


----------



## iamxaviera (Dec 30, 2006)

I know this is late, but I have just acquired nars exhibit and taj mahal. I have ambering rose and premeditated. I am working on getting sweet as cocoa. I went to my local CCS today and I saw a bronzer called *Bronzeray* Bronzing Stick (from Belle Azure.) I am about a nw 50. do you think it is worth getting, it just added a nice shimmer to my skin, but didnt take away from it?


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ThaHigher* 

 
_Blushes/ HIghlighters: Shimpagne, Metal Rock, So Ceylon, Nars exhibit A and Taj Mahal, Raizin, Sweet as Cocoa, Ambering Rose

Stuff I'm trying to get to work: Pinks just don't work for me on the eyes..I'm trying still..and most greys don't show up on me how i'd like...I sometimes try to resist golds and oranges and browns on my skin, mostly cause they're the standard...but I can't always resist..._


----------



## user26 (Jan 10, 2007)

NW45

I love: 

_Eyeshadows _- Swish, Budding Beauty, Sushi Flower, Goldmine, Paradisco, FontaineBleu, Parfait Amour, Jewel Blue, Aquadisiac, Electra, Freshwater, Amber Lights

_Lip Combos_

Pink Poodle Lipglass
Pink Poodle Lipstick
Currant Liner

Prrr LipGlass
Chestnut Liner

Oh Baby
Chestnut Liner

Jungle Juice Lipstick
Nico Lipglass
Grape Liner

Damzel Lipglass
Vino Liner

Angelwing Lustreglass
Nightmoth Liner

Pop Mode Lipglass
Vino Liner

_Other Items_ - Mineralize Skin Finish in Gold Deposit, NW600 Hyperreal Foundation, Smolder Eye Kohl


----------



## babyarkansas (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm NC45 and here are my fav's:

Eyeshadow: Shadowy Lady, mulch, cork, plummage
Lipstick: Honey Flower (nude), XS (red)
Lipglass: Beaux Lustreglass (I prefer these to lipglass)
Liner: Hodgepodge
Blush: Tantone for contour and Gingerly for color
Pigment: chocolate brown, blue brown, vanilla, tan


----------



## Katja (Jan 15, 2007)

*One of the MAC MUA told me I was an NC 35-40. (I don't wear foundation, but I wanted to know for reference)  Filipino, dark brown hair, dk. brown eyes, yellowish undertones.

Eyeshadows:  Paradisco, Mulch, Humid, Cranberry, Antiqued, Shroom, Aquadisiac, and Coppering.  Stilife paint. 

I have a light blueish-silvery shade from Sally's that looks great on me, but I want to find a MAC similar e/s.  Any suggestions? 

Lippies:  Beaux lustreglass, Florabundance l/g (with a light hand), Love Nectar lustreglass, and Saplicious lipgelee.  (I seldom wear lipstick)

I wear the traditional black and dark brown liners (not MAC), and I also like wearing peachy shades on my cheeks.  I'm trying to venture out more on the cheeks, but I don't really 'do' blushes.  

I wear the same Clarins liner in 'nude' everyday.  As you can assume from above, I don't really wear vibrant lip colors either.  My lips are like nightcrawlers, and I always end up looking too 'hookerish'. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




One of my newest favorite e/s combos would have to be Stilife paint as highlight and base, Coppering in inner lid and blended above (but lightly), and Cranberry on the outer lid extended above.  Then same lined on the bottom, as coordinating colors.  Both top and bottom lined in black. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Beachgrl07 (Feb 24, 2007)

I am an NC40 (East Indian, Irish Descent) and my faves are:

1. Eyeshadow: Amber lights, All That Glitters, Anything except for cooler whites and some coral colors.

2. Eyeliner: Any color generally works for me but most days I use my Dipdown Fluidline for a natural look.

3. Blush: When I bought my first Blushcreme, I thought I would have to grab a darker shade so I first bought Posey. Then winter came and my cheeks imitated posey's color every time I went outside so I stopped using it. Then I bought Ladyblush, a color I thought would never work for me and *WOW* it looks amazing on me! I just bought my first CCB in Virgin Isle and I adore this! It makes me look like summer is here already.

4. Lipstick: Lipstick is a little harder for me to pull off. I just don't care for the texture of 99.99% of them but I love MAC's Vegas Volt and Impassioned. I believe tan girls like me can pull these colors off!

5. Lipglass: I have two lustreglass's (love nectar, budding) and a plush glass (fulfilled). I didn't really like Budding when I received it in the mail because it looked really "cool." I love it now though!

6. Bronzer: I don't wear this but I do have a CCB in Bronze, which I bought more for my eyes than my cheeks.

7. Foundation: This has been the hardest thing to find but thankfully I found MAC's Select SPF15 in NC40, a perfect match and my HG!

Hope this helps!


----------



## bellezzadolce (Mar 2, 2007)

more pretty combos:
eyes
artjam paint -  base
falling star - lid
expensive pink - inner crease
twinks - outer crease
bamboo - brow

mauvism paint - base
star violet - lid
sketch - crease
era - brow

lips
nightmoth lip pencil
chic lipstick
star violet lustreglass


----------



## blasianbeauty (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello Ladies!

I am new to this site, and sooo glad that I found ya'll!!!
I made my first MAC purchase (NW40 full coverage & bamboom paint & Blot Powder in Deep Dark). (I am half black & half filipina)
The lady spent lots of time trying to match my complexion. I told her that it is usually a nightmare trying to find a shade that does not make my skin look ashy or greyish. She did my make-up near the window, with the sunlight out. Finally we decided that I was NW40. I am now wondering if this is really the right shade. I thought I really liked it, but am starting to wonder if I am just desperate to find my color. 
I took some pics and my face looks a little unnatural/cakey/grey. I really like the Blot Powder, although I wonder if it is a little too dark too. I see some photos of ladies on here w/a little darker complexion than mine, and there shade for the blot powder is lighter.

I guess I will go to the MAC counter again, just to make sure.

Also, what colors for eyeshadow/blush are good for NW40?
And if strapped for cash, what drugstore e/s colors are close/identical to MAC colors. (hoodwinked,etc)

Sorry for the book,


xoxox Blasianbeauty


----------



## LoveMAC25 (Mar 9, 2007)

I just joined the board today...Just wanted to thank you all for the suggestions! I Love Mac, but I normally stick to my foundation and powder refills and lip gloss.  But I do want to experiment more and I'm taking these new shades into the store tonight!   I went into the soho store about two weeks ago and had the MA recommend a blush for me.  I chose Ambering ROse and he chose LoveRush.  I love both of them!   I'm an NC45 by the way.


----------



## xedenx (May 15, 2007)

Star violet, Coppering, Subtle pigment, bluebrown, Rose gold, swimming


----------



## anickia (May 23, 2007)

Hey Gurlies!!!!!! i am a new member and I have been trying to get recomendations and suggestions. The MA told me that I was NW45 and i wasn't pleased looked too red so I chose Nc45 and loved the result. Hyperreal Nc45 and lovin it. thanx for all suggestions, it is helping in the building of my collection


----------



## anickia (May 23, 2007)

oops!!! I'm not sure what hyperreal i played with them until i found the right one. must check that out


----------



## bellezzadolce (May 24, 2007)

Lips:

cushy cremestick liner, jist lipstick, love nectar lustreglass
80% cremestick liner, bronze shimmer lipstick, ornamental lustreglass
Amber Ember Cremestick liner, lovey dove slimshine, oh oh plushglass



Eyes:

Base: Bamboom Paint
Brow: Arena
Lid: All that Glitters
Crease: Saddle + texture

Base: Magrittes Paint
Brow: Naked Launch
Lid: Patina
Crease: Print


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (May 30, 2007)

I helped a woman last week with dark skin, maybe NC50, and I did Structural Brown with Honeylust over it on her eyes and it looked absolutely amazing!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jun 1, 2007)

Now that moonbathe is out... Firespot!  I love that color.  Some colors that I like in general are:
twinks
mulch
antiqued
coppering
embark
naked lunch
bamboom (paint)

Those are just as far as fairly natural looking eyes go.
I really like mixing Chocolate brown Pigment with black nail polish.  That's a really nice rich brown color.


----------



## makeupjunkie08 (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm NC 43 with dark brown hair and dark brown eyes, whatdo you ladies think, do you think Russian Red lipglass would look okay on me?


----------



## Mirtika (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi, MakeupJunkie...
I'm an NC43-44 latina and Russian Red looks nice on me. I wore it for thanksgiving--the lipstick, then the lipglass on top. I liked how it looked. So did hubby. None of my sisters rolled their eyes and said I looked idiotic. That's a good sign. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I'm wearing it in the following outside shot I have on facebook (I can't wear eye-makeup, so I like bright lips)--but I don't know if you can see it, what with it being facebook and not a huge pic taken on a cell phone camera: Login | Facebook

For Christmas, though, I wore Red, She Said lipstick with a swipe of Love Alert dazzleglass on top. I wanted a cooler/more pinkier look. That was purdy and very party-licious!

Mirtika


----------



## Blushbaby (Dec 27, 2008)

NC50-ish here (I'm always changing colour with MAC!)

A few of my fave colours are as follows. I'm just rolling these off the top of my head so I know I've left stuff out

Blushers

MAC Loverush
MAC Raizin
MAC Blushbaby
Nars Crazed
MAC Sweet As Cocoa
Nars Taj Mahal
Nars Sin
MAC Format
MAC Breath Of Plum
MAC Frankly Scarlet
MAC Sunbasque

Eyes

MAC Surreal
MAC Steamy
MAC Parfait Amour
MAC Mulch
MAC Woodwinked
MAC Chrome Yellow
MAC Amber Lights
MAC Humid
MAC Bronze
MAC Electric Eel
MAC pencil in Navy Stain, Orpheus
MAC liquidlast liner in Brassbeat, Electro Lady

Lips

MAC l/g Instant Gold
MAC l/s Siss
MAC p/g fulfilled
MAC l/g Sapalicious
Lancome juicy tube in Melon, Chilled (think both may be d/c now)
MAC l/s Fresh Brew
MAC l/s High Tea
MAC l/s Coconutty
L'oreal colour juice gloss in Grape Soda
MAC l/l Hodgepodge

Pigments

Coco
Grape
Rose Gold
Bright Fuschia
Circa Plum
Pinked Mauve
Mauvement
Teal
Naked

Hope this helps somebody, somewhere.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm a NC50/NW50 and I love Shimmermoss, Electric Eel, Pink Venus and Parfait Amour. I want to get more bright colored eyeshadows since I'm in love with bright colors.


----------

